# Xerox 6505 scanner



## evadleep (Jan 30, 2013)

I can't get this printer to scan since upgrading to Windows 10. Xerox tells me the scanner uses smb while 10 uses something else. Is this true? Is there a work around? Thanks!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You appear to have a *Xerox WorkCentre 6505 Multi-Function Printer*.
According to its drivers and downloads section, it has full support for Windows 7 32-bit/64-bit, but not for Windows 10 32-bit/64-bit.
That means it's reliant on the basic driver that Windows 10 provides.
Because of that, all of its features can't be used in Windows 10.

If there is some "work-around" that allows all of its features to be used, someone else here can advise you.
It's possible the Windows 8.1 32-bit/64-bit drivers may work for you.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## evadleep (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Frank. I did discover if I use the windows scan and fax application I can scan from the machine to my computer. When I asked Xerox tech support about a work around they had no ideas at all.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm glad to hear you can use its scanning function with the Windows 10 built-in "Windows Scan And Fax" feature.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------

